# FW Primarch Corvus Corax now out!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Corax is now out!


































Great details, a bit unsure about the hair. I think perhaps making him leap upwards would be cooler than landing, but yeah, still great model. The pricing though.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

And also: Raven Guard Dark Fury Assault Squad.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Was never going to go down in price after Perturabo hit £70, i'm surprised it didn't go up actually. I guarantee Magnus and Sanguinius will be in £80 range.

Seeing him painted though and 360 view, I actually like the model a lot more.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Great model in my eyes and cheap by FW standards. 

Also considering the Fury Assault Squads, which is at 38£ - That is relatively cheap as well by FW standards, as the Gol Vorbak Dark Brethren cost 48£ for 5 models.

I quite like them :good:


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

I like that assault squad very much! Guess Corax looks ok but as said before his face is kinda off and the paint really only accentuates this, however it's nice to see the whip actually on the model even if he isn't holding it. Would have really liked to have seen a dead Gal Vorbak in line with the fluff rather than some Son of Horus scrub...


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

I like what I'm seeing with Corax. Though I was hoping that they would do more with his whip. Yeah, it would probably be easily breakable but it would have added to the model.
That assault squad though, damn. I want any/every assault squad I do in the future to have those packs and those stances. Best looking assault I've seen, they look like their actually about to rip some poor bastards apart.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> The pricing though.





Angel of Blood said:


> Was never going to go down in price after Perturabo hit £70, i'm surprised it didn't go up actually. I guarantee Magnus and Sanguinius will be in £80 range.





Nordicus said:


> Great model in my eyes and cheap by FW standards.
> 
> Also considering the Fury Assault Squads, which is at 38£ - That is relatively cheap as well by FW standards, as the Gol Vorbak Dark Brethren cost 48£ for 5 models.


...really?

We really have to say this in *every single thread?*

Forge World is expensive as all get out. *We know.* These models aren't out of the ordinary for price.

You're looking at about £30 to £50 for a regular Character Series model, £60-£85 for a Primarch, £30-50 for 5 infantry, £50-£70 for Rhino chassis, £100+ for Land Raider chassis and flyers. We know this. This is not new. It doesn't have to be repeated every time Forge World release a thing. If the price is hugely out of the ordinary, then I can understand bringing it up, but why state the obvious thing that everyone knows on a regular basis?

In a vain attempt to make me sound vaguely sane and half-reasonable, I'm not digging at the specific people I quoted. I'm just annoyed that I have to go through multiple statements of the bleeding obvious to get to any actual, original discussion.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Maaaan...but those Forgeworld models....they're damn expensive. So very expensive.
I really can't understand why nobody has mentioned how expensive they are.
MidnightSun, don't you think they're expensive models? ;-)


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

MidnightSun - Yes, however I for one am surprised that a character as central as HORUS is cheaper than the latest few primarchs who while they are big characters are surely not as epitomal to the story frankly (Perturabo, Corax and to a lesser extent Guilliman) - that isn't FW 'typical prices' (which btw doesn't make it ok) - that is rising prices (look at Angron and Lorgar's prices).


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

DelvarusThePitFighter said:


> MidnightSun - Yes, however I for one am surprised that a character as central as HORUS is cheaper than the latest few primarchs who while they are big characters are surely not as epitomal to the story frankly (Perturabo, Corax and to a lesser extent Guilliman) - that isn't FW 'typical prices' (which btw doesn't make it ok) - that is rising prices (look at Angron and Lorgar's prices).


Yeah, models should totally be priced in real world money according to their significance to a fictional story. Man, with that economic head on your shoulders you should really gun for a job in business management!

While I hold the belief that anyone who makes an ad hominem attack based on someone's spelling or grammar immediately labels themself as a gigantic douche and an incompetent debater, I really cannot in full conscience allow you to go on believing that 'epitomal' is a real word, or that 'epitome' is a word you can use when describing Horus' role in the plot. One could make an argument that he is the epitome of military strategy, or of over-ambition, but not of the story.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

MidnightSun said:


> Yeah, models should totally be priced in real world money according to their significance to a fictional story. Man, with that economic head on your shoulders you should really gun for a job in business management!
> 
> While I hold the belief that anyone who makes an ad hominem attack based on someone's spelling or grammar immediately labels themself as a gigantic douche and an incompetent debater, I really cannot in full conscience allow you to go on believing that 'epitomal' is a real word, or that 'epitome' is a word you can use when describing Horus' role in the plot. One could make an argument that he is the epitome of military strategy, or of over-ambition, but not of the story.


Hey. Chillax, I ain't up for a 'debate'. Seriously cba. Just take a breather and listen to the Pina Colada song :good:


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

I actually like them assault marines. With most of the Horus Heresy range I think 
"ooo look, more marines but with slightly different armour.", but yeah, I like them.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

If there was an option to switch out his weapons this would actually be a pretty nice mini, a lot nicer than I thought when we got the first look. The pistol just seems way too puny for a primarch. If you could give him the whip, or extend the lightning claw, or hell, even give him the heavy bolter, and he would be top notch.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> Considering the Fury Assault Squads, which is at 38£ - That is relatively cheap as well by FW standards, as the Gol Vorbak Dark Brethren cost 48£ for 5 models.
> 
> I quite like them :good:


There is also the fact that the Mor Deythan, another 5 man squad as you may recall, are £50. Makes this extremely cheap, and very appealing. I'm gonna have to get a squad of these before long.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

MidnightSun said:


> ...really?
> 
> We really have to say this in every single thread?
> 
> ...


Well someone is having a bad day - Considering what I said was actually positive on the matter, I don't see the big problem. I concur with the usual bashing of prices, but when someone finally has something nice to say I think it deserves to be said. Prejudice or not


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

It is my completely unbiased opinion that this release rocks.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Like these models a lot, covus certainly looks like a great the pose works quite well for a show piece but not to sure of its use in game. The other assault marines look very similar but more akin to game use while still being cool models. Sanguinios will look great if he is anything like this model.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> Snip.





MidnightSun said:


> Snip.


How about you just chill out eh?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

The RG releases have been some of the coolest yet. The paint jobs on the models are even better than most of the other stuff. The black makes them look really solid and imposing.


----------



## Rush Darling (Apr 30, 2015)

I can't be the only one thinking of grabbing that assault squad to represent some of the relics from the RG side of the Kauyon supplement.

Armour of the Shadows - Pretty much any fancy armour would suffice, but as a RG Successor (Raptors) any throwback to my first founding chapter is more than welcome.

Raven Skull of Korvaad - As above, really.

Ravens Fury - I LOVE those jump packs! This is happening!

Swiftstrike and Murder - The claws on that sergeant are begging to fit this profile.

Nothing obvious for the ranged relics, but I can't really expect that from an assault squad.

As for Corax himself, I've been forever labouring under the assumption that they were going to get him terribly, terribly wrong. Fortunately my misapprehension was wrongly placed (yay for the whip!) and as it is I think they've done a good job of capturing my idea of Mr big bird.

As soon as I learn to paint (see: June 2050) I'll be picking one of those up.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Not a huge fan of these dudes as a legion or a chapter, but God damn did foreword do a fantastic job with these models. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

